# 3 10 month old females in Philadelphia



## chrissy4610 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have three loving female rats that I can't take care of anymore. I'm moving back in with my parents and my mom is super allergic  

The rats were born at the end of July 2012. There are two white rats and one grey rat. They are very friendly, although the two white rats do not like being handled much. They grey one does. Unfortunately, the cage is not mine to give away, but I have extra food, hammock and bedding that I'll give you with the rats. I'm willing to travel a little bit so if you live outside of Philly or in NJ and are interested let me know!


----------



## Emy (Apr 18, 2013)

What's going to happen to them if you can't find anyone?  I may be able to see what I can do, I just haven't had much experience with females before!


----------



## chrissy4610 (Apr 24, 2013)

I just called ACCT Philly (Animal Care and Control Team) and they said I could take them there. They try to foster or rehome animals as much as possible, although I'm still a little worried about euthanizing. I've been asking around also and am waiting on some peoples' responses, but nothing is really looking good. 

I think females are pretty easy. Don't need to do anything different with them, although I think that they have a higher chance of getting tumors when older. And males can be a little more chill. Like I said, the two white ones don't like being held, but the grey one is a little ball of love. The white ones don't bite or anything, definitely not mean, just a little skittish. I think it was the result of them being two of nine rats at one point (got two rats that I thought were male.....ended up having babies...) and they didn't get enough human interaction early enough.

I'm also hopefully not staying at my parents for long, so I might just need someone to foster them for a month or two, rather than totally adopt, if that is something you'd be interested in!


----------



## Emy (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm in a super tight financial situation right now (my rats had past within the past month and I have a bunch of vet bills) so I am worried about having rats right now and needing to have all sorts of expensive procedures done (minus vet check ups and medication.. that is of course a priority!) so if you need a foster, I would absolutely in a heartbeat do that for you. I just might fall in love and need visits once you take them back! Haha. But yeah, PM me if you'd like to talk about it at some point. Now that my house is rattie free, I wouldn't mind at all to use that space to foster ratties who need a space for a while!


----------



## chrissy4610 (Apr 24, 2013)

I sent you a PM, did you get it?


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

Your girls are beautiful have you been able to find homes for them? I would be more than will and able to take them for you and give them a super loving home with tons of daily attention and TLC but I live in upstate NY and sadly would not have the resources to come get them. If your still in need of a home and think there would be a way to work out the transfer let me know also let me know if you are asking any type of adoption/rehoming price for the girls or if they are free to good home and what their names are. One final thing, you mentioned your two PEW girls are not used to being handled what handling have they had with you it's not a big deal and doesn't change my willingness to take them I was just curious as I have all the time in the world to work with them. Thanks.


----------

